# 1 year of AC:PC



## AngelBunny (Nov 1, 2018)

Very surprised this hasn't been made a thread yet.

I remember when it came out, it was my nephew's first birthday. i should've spent more time with him, but its a new animal crossing game! what would you expect? 



Do you have any memories of when acpc first came to your app store? if so, share them! i would love to hear them


----------



## Flare (Nov 1, 2018)

I remember all those errors I received whenever I tried playing it around the time it was released.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Nov 2, 2018)

I remember being disappointed when all of the villagers I didn't care about got in LOL But Rowan and Marshal are here so I can't complain <3


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 2, 2018)

I remember feeling very sad because my phone was too old to play.
It then became more monetary, so it probably would of bothered me if I played anyhow, as I wouldn't be able to collect everything.


----------



## sofieceliza (Nov 2, 2018)

Ahh I remember I downloaded it around Christmas time. I hardly play it now, but every time I load it up the music reminds me of Christmas! I was addicted to it at the time but it quickly lost its fun of me, and now I feel like it's been too long to return  kinda miss it.


----------



## smonikkims (Nov 2, 2018)

I don't really have too many memories of it and sadly I have stopped playing it since I returned to it a little while ago. The monetary changes have put me off since I took the break and am so far behind. So I guess I'm with sofieceliza in that it's been too long to return.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 2, 2018)

i remember everyone having anxiety attacks over the rover gardening event.. that was a "fun" time in pocketcamp history.. xD


----------



## boring (Nov 2, 2018)

I tried to get it in the AU appstore early but i just couldn't,,, finally after what felt like a life time ACPC came out and I didn't sleep properly for a week


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 2, 2018)

*sofieceliza*, *smonikkims *
I understand that catching up on months worth of content is daunting, but it's as if you were playing an entirely new game at that point. I think it could be fun in that way. If it's because of the monetary problem, that's understandable too.


----------



## smonikkims (Nov 2, 2018)

^Sadly I kinda find it difficult to see it that way because a lot of my pleasure from games comes from being able to check things off a list and always have every avenue available to me. I guess PC just isn't my kinda game.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 2, 2018)

*smonikkims *
Totally agreeable, it's impossible to really get everything without spending at least something.


----------



## smonikkims (Nov 2, 2018)

Of course I'm not saying that that's necessarily a bad thing, as nobody has the right to free content, and Nintendo has every right to charge for anything they make. Just not up my alley is all!


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 2, 2018)

*smonikkims *
Of course! It's certainly not for everyone.


----------



## Tikikata (Nov 2, 2018)

I remember not being able to play it because I didn't have space on my phone (I was an avid Pok?GO player at the time and didn't have a high-tech phone). Later found out that I had missed a K.K. event to get him in your campsite and stopped playing for a while, lol. Now I play everyday and I love it!


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 3, 2018)

I remember I was so impatient to get the app that I created an Australian apple ID to download it on the app store when it released in australia lmao, i was addicted to it for months and months and took a super long break because i got overwhelmed with all of the events. im started it up a couple days ago and now im playing again


----------



## shunishu (Nov 3, 2018)

Becca617 said:


> I remember I was so impatient to get the app that I created an Australian apple ID to download it on the app store when it released in australia lmao, i was addicted to it for months and months and took a super long break because i got overwhelmed with all of the events. im started it up a couple days ago and now im playing again



same.. had to take a long break too .. it was just too much at one point..


----------



## Greninja (Nov 6, 2018)

That event made me stop playing the game for a long time I think I got back into the game in February but I missed the rover and gothic event which I really liked the items oh well hopefully they give us a chance to revisit these events without having to spend leaf tickets


----------



## biker (Nov 12, 2018)

I honestly thought this version of AC was older, since I didn't start playing from the beginning, I was kinda surprised with this "1 year anniversary" thing


----------

